# Nadeldrucker druckt oberste Seite nicht richtig



## HeaDHunteR (30. Juli 2014)

Moinsen,

vorab: Falls ich hier im Forum mit dem Problem falsch sein sollte, dann entschuldigt Bitte o:

Zum Problem:
Unser Nadeldrucker druckt bei 4Fach Papier die Oberste Seite nicht richtig
Am Anfang der Seite druckt er noch alles richtig und danach wird der Druck immer dünner
Allerdings sind die Durchschläge alle in Ordnung, es liegt immer nur an dem obersten Blatt...

Das Farbband wurde auch bereits getauscht, aber das Problem tritt nach ca. 2 Wochen dann bereits wieder auf

Im Internet hab ich leider bisher auch keine Lösungen dafür gefunden

Viele Grüße
HeadHunter


----------



## PC Heini (31. Juli 2014)

Grüss Dich HeadHunter

Wenn viel gedruckt wird, ist das normal. Auch wenn der Drucker in einem warmen Raum steht. Das Farbband hält ja immerhin etwa 2 Wochen, bevor das Problem auftritt. ( Das Farbband trocknet aus. )
Dies mal meine Meinung.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

